# Green hair algae



## fishlady (Jan 12, 2004)

Someone suggested to me that green hair algae may be poisonous to ottos?? Is that so?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Blue-green algae/bacteria are slightly poisonous, that's why fish won't eat it. I have never heard of hair algae being poisonous. Otos prefer brown and soft green algae though.


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

I've noticed that my otos prefer to munch on brown algae at the expense of leaving anything fuzzy on the leaves. Funny thing is that they used to eat the fuzzy stuff.


----------



## AJ_Wave (Jan 12, 2004)

How many Otos would I need in a 30 gallon coverd with brown/light green algae? I read they like like to be in groups, but it's not necessary. Will 1 be fine on it's own or should I consider 2 or more.

Thanks


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

for a 30 gallon I would recommend at least 10 if your tank is heavily planted. 1 or 2 won't put a dent in any large algae problem.


----------



## AJ_Wave (Jan 12, 2004)

Not heavily planted at all. I would not call the algae problem large/extreme yet, but it's getting there. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

I found a dead oto after my last algae bout.

I used EM for 5 days, did a 5 day blackout, and dipped most plants in Hydrogen Peroxide.

Things look good now.


----------



## LiquidEric (Jan 16, 2004)

I would buy a pair, because they do enjoy company and your tank is big enough unless if you have lots of other algae eaters. Also, ottos sometimes don't acclimate well so you may loose one of them so getting a couple increases you chance of having a survivor.


----------

